# How did Sauron escape Angband?



## Mr. Underhill (Sep 13, 2002)

How did Sauron escape the final sack of Angband? Seems like he would have been pretty high up on the Valar's capture or destroy list. I thought I read once where Eonwe had him cornered ... but how did he manage to slip away?


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

At the end of the War of Wrath, Sauron paid homage to Eonwe and it is said that he did this in truth and repented of his deeds, however Eonwe did not have the power to pardon his peer, and he summoned Sauron to appear before the Valar to receive judgement. However Sauron was afraid to do this and went back to brooding in the hills whence he turned back to evil.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanx Ceorl. I thought it may have went something like that but I've misplaced my copy of the Sil and couldn't figure it out for myself.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Sep 14, 2002)

I've had another thought ... you'd think that, given Sauron's treacherous history, Eonwe would have brought him back to the Valar in chains to plead his case regardless of his seemingly sincere attitude, rather than let him go and trust him to return on his own. Surely Eonwe, the "Herald of Manwe", had more wisdom than this.


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 14, 2002)

I do not think that Eonwe had the power to overcome Sauron. The Valar's only concern was with Melkor, and they left Eonwe to mop up the 'War Criminals'. But as he and Sauron were equals he wasn't able to constrain him to do anything.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 14, 2002)

I think Eonwe would do something,he believed Sauron was sorry.I think Eonwe didn't pardon Sauron because it wasn't his job,and he was stronger than Sauron at that moment.


----------



## Sivien (Sep 15, 2002)

Sauron was too smart by half to be chained like Melkor was. He pleaded with Eonwe, but Eonwe couldn't do anything, since it wasn't his job. Now, let's look at what would've happened if Sauron was pardoned/chained:
No Ring, no War of Sauron and the Elves, no chance of Numenoreans to show off, no Imladris, no corruption of Numenor, no Change of the World, no Arnor/Gondor, no civilisation in M-E, no Bilbo Baggins, no finding of the Ring, no Frodo, no Fellowship, no Reunited Kingdom, no Dominion of Men (possibly).
So, in the long run, perhaps it was a good thing... But then again, my human part would still be living in Numenor...


----------



## Elenaelin (Sep 18, 2002)

I *believe* it went something like this- Sauron was found, debated with Eonwe, but merely _faked_ repentence, so Eonwe didn't press his return to Valinor- correct me if im wrong, i haven't read that part in whale, so im not sure...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sivien _
> *Sauron was too smart by half to be chained like Melkor was. He pleaded with Eonwe, but Eonwe couldn't do anything, since it wasn't his job. Now, let's look at what would've happened if Sauron was pardoned/chained:
> No Ring, no War of Sauron and the Elves, no chance of Numenoreans to show off, no Imladris, no corruption of Numenor, no Change of the World, no Arnor/Gondor, no civilisation in M-E, no Bilbo Baggins, no finding of the Ring, no Frodo, no Fellowship, no Reunited Kingdom, no Dominion of Men (possibly).
> So, in the long run, perhaps it was a good thing... But then again, my human part would still be living in Numenor...  *


 
Of course if Sauron was pleased there would be No Ring, no War of Sauron and the Elves, no chance of Numenoreans to show off, no Imladris, no corruption of Numenor, no Change of the World, no Arnor/Gondor, no civilisation in M-E, no Bilbo Baggins, no finding of the Ring, no Frodo, no Fellowship, no Reunited Kingdom, no Dominion of Men (possibly).But I the problem is that he wouldn't kill Elendil and Me,the worst thing happened ever!!


----------

